# Ideology Demands Machinery



## Flanders (Mar 3, 2017)

*Decent people know why:*

Timesman Walter Duranty’s defense of genocide really should not be allowed to stand.​
*Less is known about the philosophical machinery that drives the media and Socialists to this day:*

Robert Conquest’s book Harvest of Sorrow makes this point clear. He explains that Marxists saw farmers as a natural opponent of collectivism.

   Long before President Obama demeaned certain people from small towns as clinging to “guns and religion,” Lenin liked to use Marx’s quote about the “idiocy of rural life.” Lenin believed that a farmer “far from being instinctive or traditional collectivist, is in fact fiercely and meanly individualistic.”

   While Ukrainian cities were filled with Russian-speakers, Ukrainian nationalism was much stronger in rural areas where Moscow had far less influence.

   Since the kulaks and peasants of Ukraine were the most nationalist, they were perceived as a threat to the communist party. Russification and collectivization became methods to break their independent streak and strengthen party control.​
Time to Take Down Stalin’s Pulitzer Prize!
           Robert Zapesochny
           March 3, 2017, 1:32 am

Time to Take Down Stalin’s Pulitzer Prize!​
*Clearly, ideologues create the necessary machinery to implement their beliefs —— not the other way around. (Did you ever see a cathedral build a priest?)

Political and philosophical discussions about the evils of democracy, equal CIRCULATION of the wealth; 

Parasites v, Producers, 

Socialism v. Individual Liberties, 

Communism v. Capitalism, 

Government v. Private Sector, 

Global Government v. Sovereignty, etc., 

are important expositions to be sure, but if collectivist ideologues are going to be defeated the machinery that keeps them fat and sassy must be dismantled. Discrediting one or two tenets of totalitarian doctrine achieves nothing if the machinery remains in place. Put it this way: Machinery made of iron and gears need a source of power to continue running without breaking down. Every form of political machinery runs on money.  

Bottom line: Without money running welfare state programs, coerced charity, internationalism, open-borders, ad infinitum, the machinery’s operators will be reduced to: *

​


----------



## Flanders (Mar 3, 2017)

Flanders said:


> Less is known about the philosophical machinery that drives the media and Socialists to this day:


*It is fair to say that print and television journalism are well-funded machines in the Democrat party’s anti-America arsenal:*

Eight days after the 2016 presidential election, Douglas Schoen — President Bill Clinton’s past pollster and advisor — charged that former defense intelligence chief Michael Flynn was “dangerously pro-Russian” because he participated in the 10th anniversary celebration of RT, the Russian state-owned Television network formerly known as Russia Today.​ 
*XXXXX*​ 
But the Daily Caller News Foundation Investigative Group has learned that a host of liberal American political activists and journalists have much more than occasional meetings with RT. Many of them in fact draw regular paychecks from Russian President Vladimir Putin’s flagship TV network.

   It’s rarely reported in the U.S. news media, but many of the liberal activists and journalists who participate in RT programming openly bash the United States and defend Russia.​
EXCLUSIVE: The American Left’s Love Affair With Putin’s TV Network
           Richard Pollock
           Reporter
           11:55 PM 03/02/2017

EXCLUSIVE: The American Left’s Love Affair With Putin’s TV Network​
*p.s. The accusations leveled against General Flynn, and Jeff Sessions, show that Obama & Company have more nerve than a cat burglar:*

Kislyak was appointed ambassador to Washington in 2008.​ 
Russian Ambassador Sergey Kislyak Appeared As Obama White House Visitor At Least 22 Times
           Kaitlan Collins
           White House Correspondent
           11:19 PM 03/02/201

Russian Ambassador Sergey Kislyak Appeared As Obama White House Visitor At Least 22 Times​
*In light of the wall-to-wall coverage media gives to Democrat talking points, not to mention giving Democrats a permanent platform to look like loyal Americans defending the holiness of American elections against the Evil Empire, the question arises: Did Russian Ambassador Kislyak’s frequent visits have anything to do with Obama’s reelection in 2012?*

​
*p.p.s. The answer to the question I asked in July 2015 is more valid today:*

http://www.usmessageboard.com/threads/did-pravdas-reporters-spy-for-us.428159/


----------



## Flanders (Mar 3, 2017)

Flanders said:


> It is fair to say that print and television journalism are well-funded machines in the Democrat party’s anti-America arsenal:


*Democrat Clown Schumer and Nutso Nancy are wrapping mud pies in the American flag and calling them Mom’s apple pie. They are very careful to talk about Russia and NOT Communism. Their strategy is understandable. They do not want their media pals to hold this bum accountable for anything?* 




https://tse4.mm.bing.net/th?id=OIP.Mca71d6ae81b0b5fe08a575be5cd03620o0&pid=Api&w=243&h=181

Sen. John Kerry has a long and dubious record in foreign policy.

   In the 1970's, he testified against his fellow Vietnam War veterans before the Senate Foreign Relations Committee. He charged that they were violating the Geneva Conventions every day in Vietnam. Some POWs were outraged at Kerry's disloyal statements. They said they had been tortured by their Communist captors trying to force them to make such untrue statements.

   Worse, Kerry went to Paris in 1971. There, he met with North Vietnamese Communists. We need to see all his notes from those meetings. Any negotiation between a private U.S. citizen and a foreign power is illegal. It violates the Logan Act of 1798. Did Kerry demand of the North Vietnamese Communists that they abide by the Geneva Convention? Or is that only a demand he made of his fellow Americans?

   We do not charge Kerry with treason in the statements and actions he engaged in then. Treason consists of giving aid and comfort to the enemies of the United States. But this country has set a very high bar for conviction for treason -- ever since the Burr Treason Trial of 1807. Nonetheless, we do say Kerry's actions and statements then were not those to which America's top diplomat should be linked. What was he thinking?​
December 22, 2012
           Question John Kerry Long and Hard!
           By Ken Blackwell and Bob Morrison

Articles: Question John Kerry Long and Hard!​
*With “heros” like John Kerry a leader in the Democrat party one would think that Democrats would keep their mouths shut about Mike Flynn and Jeff Sessions:  *

. . . Kerry himself acknowledged that his visit to Paris was “on the borderline” of legality. Actually, it extended far beyond that “borderline.” A federal law known as the Uniform Code of Military Justice prescribed severe punishment (including, in some cases, the death penalty) for any person who “without proper authority, knowingly harbors or protects or gives intelligence to or communicates or corresponds with or holds any intercourse with the enemy, either directly or indirectly.”

   During the ensuing months, Kerry, with increasing stridency, continued to exhort the U.S. to accept the Viet Cong peace proposals. His radical VVAW comrades went so far as to sign a “People’s Peace Treaty,” whose nine points were all extracted from a list of Viet Cong conditions for ending the war. Kerry fully supported this treaty.

   On April 22, 1971, Kerry famously testified to the Senate Committee on Foreign Relations that many U.S. servicemen in Vietnam had “personally raped, cut off ears, cut off heads, taped wires from portable telephones to human genitals and turned up the power, cut off limbs, blown up bodies, randomly shot at civilians, razed villages in fashion reminiscent of Genghis Khan, shot cattle and dogs for fun, poisoned food stocks, and generally ravaged the countryside of South Vietnam in addition to the normal ravage of war …” “We learned the meaning of free fire zones,” added Kerry. “Shooting anything that moves, and we watched while America placed a cheapness on the lives of Orientals.” Moreover, Kerry emphasized that America's “war crimes” in Southeast Asia were “not isolated incidents but crimes committed on a day-to-day basis with the full awareness of officers at all levels of command.”

   Army reports that were unearthed decades later resoundingly discredited the claims of Kerry and his fellow VVAW members, proving those claims to be essentially a pack of lies. When Kerry was running for U.S. President in 2004, the publication U.S. Veteran Dispatch noted that Kerry’s 1971 Senate testimony had “occurred while some of his fellow Vietnam veterans were known by the world to be enduring terrible suffering as prisoners of war in North Vietnamese prisons.” Similarly, retired General George S. Patton III charged that Kerry’s actions had given “aid and comfort to the enemy.” And the organization Vietnam Veterans Against John Kerry stated:

       “As a national leader of VVAW, Kerry campaigned against the effort of the United States to contain the spread of Communism. He used the blood of servicemen still in the field for his own political advancement by claiming that their blood was being shed unnecessarily or in vain.... Under Kerry’s leadership, VVAW members mocked the uniform of United States soldiers by wearing tattered fatigues marked with pro-communist graffiti. They dishonored America by marching in demonstrations under the flag of the Viet Cong enemy.”​ 
John Kerry: Obama’s “Perfect Choice” For Secretary of State
           December 22, 2012 By John Perazzo

John Kerry: Obama's “Perfect Choice” For Secretary of State​


----------



## Flanders (Mar 4, 2017)

Flanders said:


> With “heros” like John Kerry a leader in the Democrat party one would think that Democrats would keep their mouths shut about Mike Flynn and Jeff Sessions:





https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C57DgohUoAArEdB.jpg

*Asshole Democrats stepped in it big time:*

While Democrats feverishly sought Attorney General Jeff Sessions’ resignation after he was revealed to have had encounters with Russian diplomats, photos and records show dems also met with the same Russian ambassador to little fanfare.​
President Trump calls for investigation into Schumer, Pelosi's Russian ties
           Adan Salazar | Infowars.com - March 3, 2017

Flashback: Numerous Dems, Obama Also Met with Russian Ambassador​
*Nutso Nancy did not waste time with ambassadors. She went right to the top with the old Commie butcher:*

In a speech entitled “From Swords to Plowshares, delivered in the House of Representatives on June 4, 1992, Pelosi cheered the arrival of Gorbachev to the Presidio as a tenant.

           “The National Park Service is actively seeking ideas for programs and tenants at this spectacular site. Last month, former Soviet President Mikhail Gorbachev visited the Presidio to propose that the Gorbachev Foundation/use be located at the Presidio when the army leaves. In his words, “it is wonderful and symbolic that a military base is being converted for use by the people’.

           “As the cold war ends,” Pelosi continued, “it is, indeed, fitting that this army garrison—one of the oldest in the United States—will be transformed to a monument to peace, environmental preservation and recreation as a global park.”​
Pelosi whinnies from the pastures
Judi McLeod
               Saturday, June 23, 2012

Pelosi whinnies from the pastures​


----------



## Flanders (Apr 3, 2017)

Flanders said:


> Nutso Nancy did not waste time with ambassadors. She went right to the top with the old Commie butcher:


*Typhoid Nancy  was always screwy, but she finally descended into lunacy beyond cure.* 

House Minority Leader Rep. Nancy Pelosi (D-CA) Saturday on MSNBC’s “AM Joy” called on “some adults in the Republican Party” stand up to President Donald Trump and tell him that he is “bringing dishonor” to the presidency.​
Pelosi: Republicans Should Tell Trump He’s ‘Bringing Dishonor’ to the Presidency
           by Trent Baker
           1 Apr 2017

Pelosi: Republicans Should Tell Trump He's 'Bringing Dishonor' to the Presidency - Breitbart​
*Only a diseased mind could possibly fail to see that Presidents Clinton and Obama brought dishonor to everything they touched over a period of 16 years. In Pelosi’s sick mind treason, betrayal, murder, and never-ending lies, are not dishonorable, but she can see dishonor in President Trump after two months.

The Devil only knows what Hillary Clinton is capable of had she become president. So how sick is this?*

Speaking to reporters Friday at the Christian Science Monitor breakfast, House Minority Leader Nancy Pelosi (D-CA) said she would have retired if Hillary Clinton were elected president.

   "It was really shocking that somebody like Donald Trump could be president of the United States," she said.

   "That motivated me to stay. Again, I would've been gone by now if she (Clinton) had won."​
Pelosi Says She Would Have Retired if Clinton Were Elected President
           March 11, 2017

Pelosi Says She Would Have Retired if Clinton Were Elected President​


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 3, 2017)

Flanders said:


> *Decent people know why:*
> 
> Timesman Walter Duranty’s defense of genocide really should not be allowed to stand.​
> *Less is known about the philosophical machinery that drives the media and Socialists to this day:*
> ...


Your organization Flanders  is really bad.

You need a brief intro which summarizes your issue.

You need a conclusion which summarizes the points you have made.

All you have now is a long ranting narrative which is impossible to comprehend.

Try again Flanders .


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 3, 2017)

Flanders said:


> Flanders said:
> 
> 
> > Nutso Nancy did not waste time with ambassadors. She went right to the top with the old Commie butcher:
> ...


This is off topic and irrelevant.

Does NOT belong in Philosophy.


----------



## Flanders (Apr 3, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Try again Flanders .


*To yiostheoy: Okay. I will.*

To yiostheoy: Mind your own business, asshole.​ 
Abolishing The Presidential Oath Of Office


yiostheoy said:


> Does NOT belong in Philosophy.


*To yiostheoy: Get a life instead of questioning my choice of forums:*

You put this in the Philosophy section ???

To yiostheoy: I thought that my title question  was more philosophical than biblical.​
Will Mrs. Obama Turn Into A Pillar Of Salt?


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 3, 2017)

Flanders said:


> *Decent people know why:*
> 
> Timesman Walter Duranty’s defense of genocide really should not be allowed to stand.​
> *Less is known about the philosophical machinery that drives the media and Socialists to this day:*
> ...


From now on anyone without an avatar is going onto my ignore list.


----------

